# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Quel moteur pour un jeu type Banished ?

## PetitManu

Bonjour,

Je suis totalement novice dans le domaine de la cration de jeux vidos et,  la lecture des diffrents articles permettant d'entrer dans le sujet, il semble primordial d'identifier le moteur de jeu correspondant au projet que l'on a.
En fonction du moteur ncessaire, le projet peut tout simplement ne pas tre ralisable si l'on n'a pas les comptences adquates... ou les moyens de recruter les personnes qui les ont  :;): 
Le style de jeu qui m'intresse est celui de Banished. (http://www.shiningrocksoftware.com/game/)
Le dveloppeur de Banished (oui, il tait seul...) a dvelopp intgralement son jeu sans utiliser de moteur, mais pourriez-vous me dire s'il existe un moteur permettant de raliser le mme type de jeu ?

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide.

Manu

----------


## Kannagi

Donc on peut comprendre que tu n'as jamais crer de jeux vido ?
Tu ne trouve pas cela assez ambitieux de faire un jeu 3D  comme premier jeu ?
Certes il y a Unity 3D , mais aprs je pense que mme Unity reste  compliqu a utiliser pour faire un jeu 3D sans avoir aucune exprience de programmation avant.
Donc pour un jeu 3D on conseillerai Unity 3d (le seul qui me semble abordable , sans demander non plus des connaissances trop pointu).
Dans ton cas , je t'aurais conseiller de faire un jeu en 2D avec Gamemaker , construct 2 ou autre.
Pour commenc la programmation python me semble pas trop mal , il y a aussi Love2D avec le Lua.

----------


## PetitManu

Bonjour Kannagi,

Tout d'abord merci d'avoir pris le temps de me rpondre.

Je vais situer le contexte pour ne pas passer pour un Kevin qui a dcid de dvelopper un World of Warcraft en se levant ce matin.

Ma dernire exprience en dveloppement date de plus de 10 ans sur le frameword 3.5 de .net. Depuis je suis pass ct MOA et je gre des projets informatiques. Je sais donc grer un budget, un planning, un projet (avec ses diffrents cycles), des exigences et surtout une quipe. J'ai une ide de contexte de jeu qui s'appliquerait le mieux dans le style de Banished, Caesar et autres, que je situerais entre le city builder et le jeu de gestion.

Pour rebondir sur ta premire remarque : non je ne souhaite pas me lancer dans la 3D, une 2D isomtrique convient parfaitement  ce type de jeu, en tout cas pour crer un prototype.

Je n'ai pas pour objectif de dvelopper moi-mme, ayant parfaitement conscience que cela ne s'improvise pas. Mon objectif est de prendre connaissance des moyens techniques  mettre en oeuvre pour raliser un tel jeu. Je suis entre la phase d'tude de faisabilit et celle de cadrage.

J'ai effectu des recherches sur diffrents moteurs de jeu. Les deux que tu cites dans le domaine 2D sont parfaits pour des jeux de plateforme ou d'action (je ne connaissais pas construct 2), mais aucun ne semble correspondre au besoin particulier de grer de faon autonome de nombreux personnages dans le jeu et de les faire interagir avec leur environnement en fonction d'un rle particulier qu'on peut leur confier.

Est-ce que ces prcisions te permettent de mieux comprendre mon besoin ?

Manu

----------


## Kannagi

si tu as fait du  frameword 3.5 c'est du C# non ? Pourquoi ne pas tester Unity 3D ?
Il existe aussi un moteur open source Godot ,permettant de faire de la 2D/3D.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Pour choisir son moteur, il faut savoir la liste des fonctionnalits que l'on recherche. Je veux dire que par l, la seule contrainte de jeu 2D ne suffira pas car vous avez surement d'autres objectifs un peu plus prcis.
Une fois la liste en place, vous devez tester les moteurs (soit, en regardant la liste des fonctionnalits, soit en travaillant sur un prototype qui permet de voir comment s'utilise le moteur, si les objectifs sont durs  obtenir avec tel ou tel moteur et ainsi de suite).

Aprs, au cas o, Godot et Unity ont des pages de ressources sur Developpez.com  ::): 

Bon courage.

----------

